# Presbyterian Polity - James Bannerman



## saintjonny (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got an essay question:

"Evaluate the arguments which James Bannerman advances in support of the government of the church by presbyteries."

Could anyone give any pointers on this? I've started reading Part IV of "The Church of Christ" by Bannerman which seems to be on church government but haven't got very far in his argument.

Does anyone have any pointers that will help me - summary of Bannerman's model of government, other resources that either argue against him or in line with him...or anything else that you think might help?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't help you with Bannerman off the top of my head but other books are:
Thomas Witherow.
An inquiry into the scriptural form ... - Google Book Search
The Divine Right of Church Government by many of the English Presbyterians who were also members of the Westminster Assembly.
Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici | Naphtali Press
George Gillespie's Assertion of the Government of the Church of Scotland
Two Books by George Gillespie, Anonymous Writings and Assertion of the Government | Naphtali Press



saintjonny said:


> I've got an essay question:
> 
> "Evaluate the arguments which James Bannerman advances in support of the government of the church by presbyteries."
> 
> ...



-----Added 1/22/2009 at 10:51:10 EST-----

By the way, please fix your signature. Click on the link in mine.


----------



## saintjonny (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Chris, I'll have a read of those. Didn't know about the signature thing, sorted now. By the way, your link for signature requirements doesn't work, or at least it didn't for me.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 22, 2009)

Very good; and thanks. Link fixed now.


----------



## MW (Jan 22, 2009)

saintjonny said:


> "Evaluate the arguments which James Bannerman advances in support of the government of the church by presbyteries."



Sounds like a rewarding study. Basic for Bannerman is the fact that his ecclesiology is governed by a regulative principle which limits church power, and that he is working from a divine right model.


----------



## Bondman (Jan 23, 2009)

I've found that there is a great reward in first working through a book yourself, digesting it a little, and then discussing it with others.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 23, 2009)

Can anyone give me a link to some brief biographical information? I did a Google search and didn't find anything.


----------



## saintjonny (Jan 26, 2009)

Ben, bibliographically, the copy I have is as follows:

Bannerman, James. _The Church of Christ: A Treatise on the Nature, Powers, Ordinances, Discipline and Government of the Christian Church._ Edinburgh: Banner of Truth, 1960 (Though first published, 1869)

You can find it on Amazon US and Amazon UK, though I think it's out of print so prices are quite high. It's a two volume book. I haven't seen it available anywhere else. 

Matthew V., I am currently working through the book, and Matthew W., I have understood that he sees that the Bible itself sets forward a fixed model, but the problem is I can't see where he spells out what his view of Presbyterian government is. So if someone could tell me which chapters or sections spell that out that'd be helpful.

Also, If anyone can suggest resources that counteract Bannerman's view, especially if there are any Presbyterians who have written to counter his viewpoint.


----------

